

Why Left Search Buttons are Faster for Users - UXMovement
http://uxmovement.com/design-articles/why-left-search-buttons-are-faster-for-users

======
anigbrowl
Without data of any kind, this is merely a hypothesis. I do not buy it; it
assumes all mental processing is serial rather than parallel, and takes no
account of the fact that as someone types L-R in a text field, the momentum of
rightward-moving attention is quite different from scanning static UI
elements. Also, it's not hard to see a text field and search button as a
compound single UI element, obviating the need to visually navigate it each
time.

I might feel differently if I used my left hand to operate the mouse, but then
again I might be used to it by now.

------
pbhjpbhj
Or, have the search box say "Search" in it and the button say submit/go/send,
then L-R ordering is maintained without requiring any additional visual
fixations (shouldn't there be a third fixation for some users in their revised
version when the user returns their gaze to the submit button?).

------
makecheck
It seems even more useful to simply do away with the button (as many
interfaces do). For instance, Apple's "rounded field" is synonymous with
search from its shape alone, though it usually also includes a magnifying
glass symbol on the left.

